# ????'s about 'gils for bait



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

I've noticed that when I'm using bluegill for bait in the scioto or any natural lake/river that if I catch the bluegill from that body of water they work better. Before I have taken pond caught 'gils to the scioto and not caught a thing.....or even had a run. However when I take 'gils from the scioto i get more action. 

Also, I have never had a run or caught anything on chubs, shiners or suckers. Have you guys had any luck with them?


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The only difference I could see with the gills is if they're less lively when you transport them. I've never noticed a problem. I've yet to meet a catfish that won't eat a chub, shiner, or sucker.  I no longer use any of them for flatheads because the channels get them first.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i've never noticed a problem either.

mike,as for losing the other baits to channels,try bigger ones   
i've caught lots of flatheads on 10-16 inch chubs and suckers.
and any channel that will woof one of those down,is welcome to it


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

The channels I run into must be overly ambitious.  I've caught some that I couldn't have forced the bait in their mouth. But then, I once caught a 30 lb flathead on a 2" goldfish. I guess if it wiggles, it's fair game.
Bring down some 16" suckers and we'll try them out.  I think I've gotten too lazy lately to go get bait.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Mike,

I have had that same problem on the river with Channels, they like to grab live shad by the bellys and move off with them, they always bite them down hard killing them but they leave there mark on there belly's, very seldom do we hook them up except when I get real frustrated and want to know what is killing my Shad and I'll hang a stinger hook and the stinger will get them. But when we take the killed bait and cut it up we will then hook them.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Usually when I'm going after flatties with bluegill I catch channel cats. Good sized ones.......maybe I'm just not fishing close enough to the cover


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> they always bite them down hard killing them but they leave there mark on there belly's


 Their mark always stops just short of the hook, doesn't it.  Sometimes it seems like they're doing it on purpose. 



> maybe I'm just not fishing close enough to the cover


I wouldn't say that. It's just a waiting game. There are far more channels swimming around than there are flatheads, so you'll catch a lot more of them. Keep bait in the water long enough and a flathead will eventually find it first.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i'm too old nd tired to catch those baits now   
so i'll just stick with gills and goldfish  
i do have the same problem with chubs.the channels usually bite them in half,or if the bait's big,just crush them.then i'll do like doc and cut them up and catch fish.but lots of times,the bigger channels will take the whole bait if given the chance.

ps to bb..............you first have to fish for flatheads where there are flatheads


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Soo.......Antrim is the problem


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

possibly,but if it put out a new record saugeye,who knows


----------



## ShoreBoundOne (Apr 6, 2004)

Dont want to start anything here...just clearing it up in my own mind....isnt it illegal to bring gills from one body of water to another body of water?....someone please set me straight.

Mitch


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

mitch,NO it is not illegal.over the past few years,this has come up several times.2 years ago,i spoke with the chief of enforcement in columbus,and he explained that it is perfectly legal.any legally caught fish(gills,bass,crappies,etc.) can be transported and used as bait as long as they're legal where they are used.i.e.,if there is a 12 inch min. length limit on bass,where you're fishing,you can use one as long as it meets the min. size req.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

They do have to be caught by legal means...and that means *not from a castnet.* Rod & reel, trotlines, etc okay.


----------



## Deadwood (Mar 22, 2005)

I fish the Scioto mostly south of Chilicothe several times a year. All fishing is from a boat, and my primary baits are Bluegills and big Creek Chubs, in fact that is my favorite baits in all the rivers I fish. Over the years I have caught a lot of Shovelhead over the 40 lb mark on this streach of river. I have fished the river up near CMH but only remember catching 1 good size Shovlehead in that area, that was probably about 40 years ago over behind the Great Southern Shopping Center,(a mile or so north of I 270). Even with all the polution I feel that the Scioto is one of Ohio's most under rates streams.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> Rod & reel, trotlines, etc okay.


 hmmmm.i never tried trotling for gills


----------



## ShoreBoundOne (Apr 6, 2004)

Roger that, fellas ....thanks.

Mitch


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Seems like the gills from ponds get tuckered out in moving water. I've found hybrid gills or greens to be the toughest bait going.


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

I use a castnet to catch much of my bait in the last couple of years. It is my understanding that you may use a castnet anywhere but on lake erie. I have even had game wardens watch me and even come up and talk to me while catching bait. They just check my fishing license, look in the bucket, comment on my aerator, and go on their way. I will research this again though and post what I find if it is different than what I have explained.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

It's much different than what you explained mastercatman, someone in this post explained the legalitys of it well. As a generic recap, sportfish caught on hook land line can be used, non-game fish can be used from the cast net. 

However its odd how many wardens out there don't know the rules and regs on castnet use. Becareful what you're doing


----------



## mastercatman (Jan 30, 2005)

I appreciate the information Fishman. I usually do catch my bluegills on hook and line but occasionally I get some bluegills while catching shad especially this time of year when they congregate near the shore with schools of bluegill not far behind. I never thought much about it when I dumped the bluegills in with the shad from the net.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> However its odd how many wardens out there don't know the rules and regs on castnet use. Becareful what you're doing


 fishman's right.some of the field officers and other personel,along with many fishermen, are not clear on the laws.i think the problem comes from the regs not being written clearly.the way they're worded,they can be misinterpreted,which is what got me to research and go to the top dog for the true laws,and attempt to have them spelled out more clearly.so in fishman's words............."be careful",because it is illegal to take gills with a castnet,even though some officers may not be aware of the fact,or even not make an issue of it.


----------

